# Ned rig skirts



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey there,

Does anyone know I can purchase poured skirts for Ned rigs? I have no problem finding silicone skirts, but can't find a source for poured plastic skirts.

Thanks in advance


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

The be honest I did not know these existed but looking for them they are called ned spider rig skirts. I see some on eBay and a couple custom places. I don’t see them at any major stores. They look like they would add some movement to a ned. Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Take a hula grub and cut off the twin tails now you have a skirted ned rig.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Forget the Ned Skirt...Leave the tails on the Hula Grub and Carolina-Rig it.
I prefer a Chomper Grub, scent is awesome. C-Rig covers a lot more water and you can use a big rod and reel.
Here's one from yesterday. Notice the Chomper in her jaw. Black-Blue-Flack


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

BPS has the XPS skirted tail grub 4" - has salt and scent .  Tackle warehouse has the Chompers skirted grub 4" - has scent . Yammoto - hula grub 4" , fat ika 4" , ika 4.5" , Keitech little spider 2" 3" 3.5" . The little spider is a fineness hula grub .


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I really like the Chompers black/blue flake skirted twin tail grub also. I'll usually either thread it directly onto a Chompers weedless jig head or Texas rig it. Sorry for the hijack but that truly is a great bass bait IMO. Mike


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if these are exactly what you're thinking about, but I absolutely love them:


Z-Man Store »


----------

